# Sorting and navigating Netflix streaming "Instant Queue"



## hyvonen (Nov 29, 2008)

It would be nice if I could sort the items in my Instant Queue by Rating, Genre etc. It would also be nice if I could have more items fitting in the screen than the dozen or so right now (my instant queue is pretty long).

Finally, it would be REALLY nice if the navigation wouldn't always jump back to the item #1 when I delete something, exit viewing etc. Instead, it should stay at the "last selected item" position. This "jump-to-first" thing is especially annoying when looking at some of the items towards the end of the queue.

Of course, it would also be really nice if I could use Tivo to search for additional movies available on Netflix instant watching, instead of being limited to those on the Instant Queue, but I'm sure this has been suggested a thousand times before...


----------

